
People used to love Google: what happened? - mese848
https://medium.com/swlh/investor-money-vs-public-interest-did-google-fail-to-build-a-non-evil-platform-3a054f996ea9
======
rvz
Well, did you know what Big G used to say?

Company X has just gone Google!

To answer your question on why this happened?, Google has just gone Google!

------
craftoman
Mr greed knocked their door one day, they sit down for a cup of coffee and
they started to realize that everything is business and there are no ethics
between companies, it's all about profit. That's what you would do and that's
what I would do. Simple enough...

